

How to easily host your own sites and access your files from anywhere. - codemechanic
http://www.weboffspring.com/?p=308

======
corin_
The fact that you have to pay an extra $50 to get LAMP on it is pretty
shocking if you ask me

~~~
codemechanic
The device comes with ubuntu 9.04. You can install LAMP from the repository
directly if you want to for no cost. The image is meant for people who don't
have time to do that.

~~~
corin_
Slightly less depessing then :)

Although, how many people know what "you can buy a LAMP stack" means AND would
chose to pay $50 if they have ssh access to the server?

